# Grooming Brushes???



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I was trying to find the brush topic that was on here recently. Several of you had recommended the madan brush 22? I found the madan brushes, but uncertain if the # is the one that has 11 rows of 22 pins. I came on to check, but can't find the topic now.

I found the buttercombs, and got those without a problem.

We just need an appropriate brush for 10 month old Zippy who has a silky, wavy coat.

Oh, Zippy became a young lady today lol...she started her first cycle! Alas, this is a one time only for her as now the appt. shall be made for the appropriate removal of this young lady's womanhood...lol.

Ok, if anyone is awake and on out there, I am going to watch for a few min so I can get this brush ordered. I am catching up on things that need ordering tonight...uuggghhh


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Barbara, I just ordered the Madan brush. The 22 is the length of the pins, 22 mm. I am not sure if that is the one you are looking for or not. Here is the lady I got the brush from: [email protected] 

Is this the thread you are looking for? Grooming brushes


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got the Madan brush around Christmastime. I love it! And I've tried them all, All Systems, Chris Christensen, but this is the best brush I've ever used.

I got mine from Cindy-Fern King also.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Madan brush from Cindy is my favorite as well.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Any picture of this brush and price??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I believe brushes are $16 plus shipping. 

Madan brush in pink


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Which CC slicker brush is best? I get so confused by all the model numbers! Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> Which CC slicker brush is best? I get so confused by all the model numbers! Thanks in advance for any advice![/B]


I would like to know that too! I do love the CC fusion brushes and need to get a nice slicker brush but not sure which one is the best. I really like it when someone recommends a brush, makes the decision sooooo much easier!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

:blink: not sure about the slicker brush. I just have never been a fan of them unless it was on a double coated dog. I bought the madan brush that everyone was referring to, but not sure yet how I feel about it. The brush I was using before was more like the CC brushes...padded. The madan is sort of stiff. The dog is fine with it lol...I'm the wuss. My sister bought the cc fusion for her yorkies and loves it. Now, both mine and hers are new, so I don't know about longevity for the prices.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I love my CC brushes, I have the gold coated 20mm? I think thats what it is. I havnt replaced any yet, and its been 2 years since I got them. I also have the small fusion one and its okay... I also have the madan brushes in pink and black. I like them a lot too  I really like both. The Madan bushes really work well on Daeroni who has a thicker coat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Which CC slicker brush is best? I get so confused by all the model numbers! Thanks in advance for any advice![/B]



I have the Mark I slicker. It's a good size for a Maltese.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=547171
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also have the Mark I slicker - love it, it's great for legs & feet in our house!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Great, thanks for the recommendations on the Mark I!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are the brushes...


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Mia&Cody'sMom
> 
> 
> 
> Any picture of this brush and price??[/B]


Here are pictures of Cindy's ( fernking) brushes: ( Please see above post, sorry for the OOPSIE :brownbag:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm getting one of those too since it comes so highly recommended!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I still wonder why everyone makes such big brushes for such SMALL dogs! :blink: 
I use CC 20MM gold series and it looks like Cindy's Kings are the same size??? (asking question)

I sure wish CC would come out with the 20MM gold in the pocket size. B) 

I use the Mark I in the triangle shape.... but I only use it when I come across a little tangle ...not on the whole coat....as I believe all slickers rip coat.... so I try to use slickers as little as possible.*


----------

